# Ship capsize inquiry set to begin (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Witnesses are due to give evidence at a Norwegian inquiry into the capsize of the Bourbon Dolphin.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.stv.tv/content/news/main/display.html?id=opencms:/news/Sunken_trawler_inquiry_underway

Looks like the Highland Valour had problems picking up the loop

On the dinnertime news it was stated that the Highland Valour was given a course of NW but went full power to the SE

Davie


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

OOPS there is obviously more to this than we have heard so far.

I would just also like to point out how the media manages to get things wrong. Is there nobody who checks these things. I quote *" Sunken Trawler Enquiry gets under way " * I thought Bourbon Dolphin was an AHV, oh silly me.

Chris.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I am as disgusted as anyone that STV ( ITV in Scotland ) cannot even get the type of vessel correct.

Yes it looks as if there is far more to this than we first thought

http://thescotsman.scotsman.com/index.cfm?id=641022007
http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/news/display.var.1355587.0.0.php

Davie


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Davie,

Those are shocking reports. They damn the 'Highland Valour' in both threads and perhaps lay blame for their part in the operations.........

It will be interesting to see how this unfolds.

Jonty


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

From the reports i've seen it does look like the Highland Valour is 80% to blame for what happened. I cannot see anything else happening now short of the Captain/Bridge crew of the Valour being charged with causing the capsize.

I can only go by the reports that I have seen but it does look very very bad for the Highland Valour. The sad thing to say tho is that if the emergency release on the Bourbon Dolphin had worked we wouldn't have been in this situation.

A photo has come out of the Bourbon Dolphin immediately before the incident showing her with the anchor onboard 3/4 the way up her deck on her port side and the anchor chain attached thru the stern guides. It was on our local news bulletins but I haven't seen it online yet.

Davie


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Davie,

If it is the case, then will the bridge crew possibly face manslaughter charges? Legal definition: _the unlawful killing of a human being without malice aforethought. _ 

I can see it also being a case of simple negligence (Legal definition: _the failure to exercise that degree of care that, in the cir***stances, the law requires for the protection of other persons or those interests of other persons that may be injuriously affected by the want of such care._ 'Duty of Care' is thrust upon all of us nowadays - and we allow it to slip at our peril. Surely the Master of 'Highland Valour' will be asked why he did not exercise his 'Duty of care' during the operation? Also, does it mean that the OIM and Bargemaster will also be on the stand, as they would have been in overall charge?

However, what must they be going through? To know that their actions contributed, possibly fully, to this tragedy must be putting them through hell right now.

There will have to be a full inquiry into hours worked, state of the vessel and her equipment, competence.....looks like it will be a long time before we get answers.

I am also at a loss to understand, as an ex towing man, why the QR mechanism failed to operate. Even on the old style deep sea tugs I was on - without waterdfall winches and the like - when you pressed the release mechanism, then the drum let go and the wire went with it. Even towing hooks have a system whereby once you pull the cord, the hook trips - and a ship like 'Bourbon Dolphin' was state of the art. 

If you get the photo, Davie, see if you can post it?

Jonty


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I've managed to get a screen grab from the BBC news bulletin ( Admin don't worry I work with the BBC all the time they will not mind this once ) apparently taken less than 30 minutes before she capsized

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/61308/cat/518

Davie


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Davie, thank you for the screen shot, it is very interesting (and of course very sad).

Today's Lloyd's List reports:

_*Bourbon Dolphin inqury points to 'wire error' *By David Osler - Thursday 26 April 2007


THE Bourbon Dolphin may have capsized after a second anchor handling vessel pulled a relief wire in the wrong direction, an inquest has been told. 

One survivor recalled that just seconds before the tragedy earlier this month, which may have cost eight lives, the master called Highland Valour to ask sarcastically if it “knew the difference between northwest and southeast”. 

The inquest relating to the Bourbon Offshore-operated Bourbon Dolphin opened in its home port of Aalesund in Norway. 

First mate Geir Syvertsen, 32, said the vessel was working with British-flagged Highland Valour in a routine operation to move an oil rig’s 330 tonne anchor and chain. 

Mr Syvertsen said Highland Valour repeatedly tried unsuccessfully to hook on to the chain to assist the Bourbon Dolphin in hauling the weight on to its rear platform. 

There may then have been a misunderstanding between the two vessels, leading Highland Valour to pull the chain the wrong way, increasing the pull on the port side of Bourbon Dolphin. 

“After the listing started the chain went in the wrong direction,” Mr Syvertsen was quoted as saying by the Norwegian news agency NTB. 

“We pumped ballast water into the starboard side to straighten up the ship.” 

But this did not work and the ship started to list even more. 

“The captain asked me to hit a button for the emergency release mechanism for the chain and wires,” he said. 

“That was done to save the ship. I thought it would go fast, but it didn’t. The system only released 12 m per minute.” 

Mr Syvertsen said he climbed up the starboard side of the boat and saw other crewmen being thrown around. 

He was thrown into the water without a lifejacket but was able to swim to another crew member who had one. 

The three crew members confirmed dead are chief officer Bjarte Grimstad, 37, second officer Kjetil Rune Vage, 31, and 44-year-old master Oddne Arve Remoy. 

The master’s 14-year-old son David Remoy, who was on work experience, is officially classed as still missing. 

Also missing are chief engineer Frank Nygard, 42, second engineer Ronny Emblem, 25, electrician Soren Kroer, 27, and 54-year-old bosun Tor Karl Sando. _


----------



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

*bourbon dolphin*

the skipper who was off duty frank reiersen has said at a meeting in aberdeen dolphin was to be one of the assisting vessels but trans ocean raised doubts as to weather they could get hold of vessels with enough towing power and it was said dolphin had not enough
the main intress seams to be why the towing master on the rig told them to lower the towing pin this would not go down due to the weight on it 330 tons they managed to ease this weight and the pin went down causing the chain to go flying over the deck and over to the port side
the skipper and the mate had great doubts about this manouver but after a discussion they decided to do what the towing master had sugested
ilive in ålesund and have seen quite a few boats lost here but never seen anythig like this everywhere you go thats the topic of conversation be good when its all over let the familys get peace


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Ron, Thank you for that input, it is most interesting.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like there is more to this than is first thought.

Either case - 'Highland Valour' or the Towing Master's suggestion and subsequent action - would do this. Such a tragedy. Let's hope the truth comes out and, as Ron said, allow the families to grieve in peace.

Jonty


----------

